# Installing new stereo: wiring confusion



## thrillbill (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello friends,
I have a Nissan Sentra 2007. I recently bought a new stereo and figured I'd hook it up (YouTube showed me hey just hook the same colored wires together), well turns out it's not that simple..
The wires a colored differently and are unequal in number.
To make it even more fun, the manual for my new radio doesn't say much about the colors (page 16 http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/St...nual112712.pdf).
In addition, the back of the stereo's are completely different and confusing - what do I plug in and where!?

I would attach images but I can't find the option for it...
The car connector has a list of the colors and functions , but the stereo one does not. So, I will post a list of the colors below.

Colors:
Purple
Purple w. black stripes
White w. black stripes
Grey w. black stripes
Green
Green w. black stripes
Red
Yellow
Grey
White
Black (longer than the rest)
Blue (says system remote control on the tag)

Please help,
Thanks!

EDIT: Also, I am unsure of where a good connection spot for the chassis ground wire would be. The one with the metal ring on its end (car connector harness)

EDIT2: In the manual where it refers to the back of the stereo, I don't quite understand which one of those I am going to use. The antenna and the power, yes, but what about the rest? I have no wires that would seem to fit there, would I need adapters for those as well?

And then in the manual p. 16 all the way to the right, I have no idea what is going on in the diagram (nothing in the stereo or car looks like that) , and then it just list a color or a function (separate), I can't quite decode which one of the wires in the car connector should go with the wire of the stereo connector. Even if it told me that yellow is for 12V xxx I wouldn't know what that means or where to connect it. If you would be so kind and please direct me to which color connects to which, I would be grateful!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Easiest way to connect an aftermarket stereo is to use a harness adapter (see link below). You can get them at Radio Shack, Crutchfield, most places that sell car audio and even some Walmarts. All you do is match up the wires to the aftermarket radio's subharness, solder and shrink wrap them (preferably) or use insulated crimp connectors, and it'll plug into the vehicle's main harness connector. As far as the ground, any metal, ground part of the car will work. Most just put an eyelet connector on the end of the ground wire and use one of the screws that mounts the radio chassis to the dash frame. 

2007 2011 Nissan Sentra Radio Wiring Harness Adapter 7552 | eBay


----------



## thrillbill (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!
But that's exactly my problem "matching up the wires".
The wires have different colors! How do I know where the should go?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try this link:

Wiring Harness Color Standards - Knowledge Base


----------



## thrillbill (Sep 12, 2013)

Great, thank you! I'll see if that makes life easier now; third try, here we go.


----------

